# anesthesia clearance for dental problems



## bugaboo (Jan 16, 2008)

Any advice on how to diagnose visits for anesthesia clearance for dental problems when the only underlying reason for clearance is age?


----------



## bugaboo (Jan 23, 2008)

*I found an answer*

After much searching and plodding through Medicaids billing instructions I found the answer to my question and thought I would share it since no one else seemed to know.

In the Physician Services section of the billing instructions, there is a section that states:

One pre-operative E&M procedure by a physician for a dental client prior to performing dental surgery in an outpatient setting. You must bill using dental diagnosis codes 520.1–525.9 as the primary diagnosis when billing E&M codes for pre-op services for dental surgery, along with the appropriate pre op diagnosis codes V72.81–V72.84) as the secondary diagnosis.


----------

